# Royal Mayan sold for 40,200,000.00 if all is approved



## Carolyn (Jun 28, 2013)

From the Royal Resorts owners site:

http://www.royalresorts.com/members...d/update-sale-the-royal-mayan-jun-28-2013.pdf


----------



## pjrose (Jun 28, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for posting.  I find it odd and unprofessional that four of the five bidders hadn't even complied with the stated requirements of bidding.  Why bother to even show up?


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jun 29, 2013)

So, who gets the $40 million?  Do the current timeshare owners get any dollars back from the sale?  I realize all of Mexico is "right to use", but curious nonetheless.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 29, 2013)

Rene McDaniel said:


> So, who gets the $40 million?  Do the current timeshare owners get any dollars back from the sale?  I realize all of Mexico is "right to use", but curious nonetheless.



After all taxes, fees, commissions, severance pay for employees, etc, whatever is left is divided among the current members in proportion to the original cost of their unit(s), ie, new years beachfront cost more and hence will receive  more than October with a lagoon view.  It will likely be far less than the original costs of the units, I heard a rough estimate of around a quarter or so.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 29, 2013)

Not knowing what the average residual is (and they vary by when they were bought, discounted, etc., The average residual payout will be at most $ 3,900 depending on how much the expenses are. I would guess the percentage would be closer to 40% of the original cost.


----------



## mlwlpt (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## X-ring (Jul 7, 2013)

tonyg said:


> Not knowing what the average residual is (and they vary by when they were bought, discounted, etc., The average residual payout will be at most $ 3,900 depending on how much the expenses are. I would guess the percentage would be closer to 40% of the original cost.



I would be quite happy with $3900 as I paid $6000 for 11 years' of usage. The $2100 difference is more than made up with the 3 weeks' of banked exchanges that the seller also included in the deal (used at Brantridge Park (UK), Grundlsee (Austria) and Leysin (Switzerland).

I am less happy about no longer having access to one of our homes in Mexico (our other is at the RH) but we prepared by buying a unit at VCI 2 years ago. We very much enjoy the unique, intimate 'hood feel of VCI which we have never felt at any of the other Royal properties. 

Given the virtual absence of units offered up for rental at VCI for weeks 6-8 when we go, we are happy that we secured a second anchorage and in fact upgraded to a beachfront unit (for 2014 onwards) during our last visit in February.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm really bummed I released my exchange several years ago (can't believe I found it on RCI!).  We were in PV with friends the week before, and just decided not to hassle with the move.  Now I guess I'll never see it.


----------



## X-ring (Jul 8, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I'm really bummed I released my exchange several years ago (can't believe I found it on RCI!).  We were in PV with friends the week before, and just decided not to hassle with the move.  Now I guess I'll never see it.



Understandable ... moving from PV to Cancun can be a hassle.

The decor at the Royal Mayan (especially the carved wooden doors) always let you know that you were definitely in Mexico - we will miss it, and the wonderful staff, very much!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 8, 2013)

To reminisce look at this from my old outdated web page: http://tonygraz0.tripod.com/minterior.html
Hurry, it's internet life is nearly over.


----------

